# Mixing ammonium sulfate



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I started out the year using an AMS substitute called rRequest and a while back after reading a study on them I saw that spray grade granular ammonium sulfate by far gets the best kill with Roundup. I know it's recommended you put the AMS in first at 17 and a half pounds per hundred gallons of water and I am looking for some advice. How do you get the AMS mixed up in order to put it in the sprayer. I have been putting 10 lb in a 5 gallon bucket of water stirring it up and pouring it in the inductor on the sprayer and repeating that process until I get the recommended amount in for that load and then I had to take the heck out of it before adding any other ingredients. Most times it goes good but some days I have a heck of a Time to get it mixed in the bucket and even though I have a big Line Filter and filters on each boom line I'll end up getting a granular in a nozzle or 2. Any tips


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Use a liquid product. A little more money but have other surfactants and water conditioners built in. I was using Class Act Flex from Winfield and think this year the product is called Investment.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Spraying Liberty here and can only use granular. I run the pump with max agitation while I'm filling and dump the bags in thru the opening on top. Used to use Class Act but you can't use that with Liberty.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We added a pipe to our nurse tank that has spirals first one way, then a void, then they reverse. Really ended having any sludge in the spray tank from atrazine or surestart after spraying corn.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I used the liquid Investment with Liberty this year. Best thing I did was buy a tanker truck with a 1500 gallon stainless tank. Now, I have my chemical dealer mix everything together and I haul "hot loads" to the sprayer. Takes me 5 minutes to reload 500 gallon sprayer instead of 20-30 minutes to mix everything and load. Chemical dealer has 6000 gallon corn tank and 3000 gallon bean tank both with super agitation and almost all chemicals bulk and plumbed into tanks. Very clean and slick operation, no jugs to deal with.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

When I fill my sprayer from the supply/nurse tank with a 2" transfer pump I have the water feeding directly into the spray tank, that gives quiite a bit of agitation plus I also run the sprayer pump with a jet nozzle at the same time. I dump the ams in the tank dry and let it mix. With filters inline the ones at the tips should be small enough so you don't get a plugged tip but I have had the ones at the tips plug with other buildup.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> I used the liquid Investment with Liberty this year. Best thing I did was buy a tanker truck with a 1500 gallon stainless tank. Now, I have my chemical dealer mix everything together and I haul "hot loads" to the sprayer. Takes me 5 minutes to reload 500 gallon sprayer instead of 20-30 minutes to mix everything and load. Chemical dealer has 6000 gallon corn tank and 3000 gallon bean tank both with super agitation and almost all chemicals bulk and plumbed into tanks. Very clean and slick operation, no jugs to deal with.


 sounds like something I could only dream about does the chemical dealer add the carrier to the mix


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

While we are on the topic of sprayers, how do you big guys fill your sprayers? Doesn't it take hours to fill a 1000 gallon sprayer off a garden hose?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> sounds like something I could only dream about does the chemical dealer add the carrier to the mix


Yes, water is added and mix is ready to pump in sprayer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

PaMike said:


> While we are on the topic of sprayers, how do you big guys fill your sprayers? Doesn't it take hours to fill a 1000 gallon sprayer off a garden hose?


I haul hot loads from chem dealer. He can load my 1500 gallon truck with chemical mix in less than 10 minutes. That fills my sprayer 3 times and my 2" pump fills the sprayer in less than 5 minutes. Truck hauls enough for 75-125 acres depending on what I am spraying. Usually have one of my sons getting another load while I spray the last sprayer full.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> While we are on the topic of sprayers, how do you big guys fill your sprayers? Doesn't it take hours to fill a 1000 gallon sprayer off a garden hose?


We have a semi van body with 3000 gallons of water. Inductor plumber inline with a 150 gpm pump. Doesn't take long to load 1000 gallon sprayer. Our water comes from fertilizer plant rural water hookup.


----------

